
Show HN: Portia2Code — Turn Portia Spiders into Scrapy Spiders - ddebernardy
https://blog.scrapinghub.com/2016/06/29/introducing-portia2code-portia-projects-into-scrapy-spiders/
======
stummjr
Hey! I work for Scrapinghub. Feel free to ask any questions.

------
chrischen
I'm not familiar with portia, but is it less performant than scrapy?

------
webmaven
Sweet!

